# new to the Platy world



## opp2 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

I've just started keeping platy and guppies. I got a 37 gallon tank from my husband because he thought I wanted one for my betta. I did want a bigger tank for my betta Hiccup, but not that big. So we set it up, cycled it for 3 weeks, and then added 3 platy girls and 3 guppy boys (pretty sure they're all boys). Then a week later we added Hiccup. It's gone well. Hiccup doesn't bother with the other fish, and they're afraid of him because he's bigger than them.

My question is to do with platy fry. I began to suspect that at least one of the platy girls was pregnant because she was bigger and hungrier than the rest. We didn't want any babies so we thought we would let nature take it's course if she was. Well a couple weeks later she didn't look so large (but one of the others looked bigger) so I thought she must have just been fat. 

Well much to our surprise we spotted a baby platy last Thursday about 5mm long. 3 days later another...Now those two fry have gotten significantly bigger and today, low and behold there are 2 more smaller fry in the open. They are about 5 mm, the largest one is about 10-12 mm and the mid sized one is 8-10mm. 

Can you tell by size how old they are? Will they be able to get food from the bigger fish? I'm torn between letting them be on their own, or doing what I can to feed them...I can't possibly net them they're near the bottom, and ridiculously fast...

Your thoughts...and thanks in advance...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you don't want the fry just let them be and the other fish will eat them. If you do want to keep a few go grab yourself a breeder box or net and keep a few in there and feed them crushed fish flakes or fry food would be even better. I even heard of people using cooked egg yoke for fry food. I think it would be best to save a few in a breeder box or all the other fish will eat all the fry.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I have had years of experince dealing with guppy and platy fry. If you dont want babies leave them in the tank to be eaten. If you want some to survive you can always put a lot of live plants for them to hide in. Or you can do the breeder boxes. I like the plastic over the net version because it is so much easier to clean. Your other option is to buy a small tank for them which I like better because the breeder net is so small for putting so many fry into. I find that more survive being in their own tank than a breeder box. If you do go with the separate tank be sure to tie panty hose around the filter. Otherwise they could get sucked up into the filter. As far as the food I like to use "first bites" Its a small green package you can find at either petco or petsmart. You can use the yellow part of the egg mixed in water because it is high in protein. Fry should be fed about 4 times a day so be up for that if you want to keep them alive in a separate tank or breeder box. If they are on their own in the tank they usually can find food in the gravel if you feed your fish once or twice a day. As far as the ages you cant tell too much but when they are one month they start getting their colors. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## opp2 (Jul 1, 2012)

I wanted to update my post. I think I wasn't very clear about the size. They were too large for a single bite meal by the time we saw them. They are now as follows... one is nearly 3/4 inch long, the other three seem pretty close the the same age, all 1/2 inch. They seem to be the fittest of the fry I guess. Also I noticed just this am, a new little wiggler on the castle. I haven't seen it since, and I'm assuming it's either hiding, or it's been eaten. There is only one fat female so I'm assuming it's her that keeps dropping fry. How long can I expect this to go on? any wild guesses? Not that I mind, I'll keep on letting nature take it's course. If one of my fry, or more is a boy, how old before they breed so I know when to separate them or expect lots of babies? Thanks all...


----------

